#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Tenho o roteador TP-link Archer C2 que não funciona a rede guest.

## ccbsumare

Pessoal alguém aqui tem o Roteador TP LINK Archer C2 v 1.1 o qual tem a opção de criar rede Visitante (Guest).

Desta forma que esta configurado nenhum visitante consegue conectar na rede ccbsist2.




Porém se faço uma alteração na opção: Permitir acesso para convidados a [Habilitar]



Todos consegue conectar, porém também acessam a rede principal.

Ou seja a opção de rede para convidado neste roteador não funciona como deveria.
Já tentei verificar no site da Tp-Link se existe firmware recente infelizmente não tem.

Também não encontrei nenhum firmware em http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php...evices#TP-Link para este modelo de roteador.

Alguém tem alguma solução fazer funcionar este rede para convidado com este roteador?

Abraço

----------


## Ferripoa

Ola. para Habilitar a rede guest marque a caixa entre a seleção de banda e o nome da rede conforme aparece no primeiro print.

Para desativar o acesso de Arquivos compartilhados Desabilite a primeira caixa do segundo print.

Na minha opnião a tradução para Portugues é um pouco confusa em qualquer firmware

----------

